# burton custom detox vs all other bindings



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone?! /10char


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

I have some force sl from union and they are awesome. What u are looking for in a binding is what union delivers. Also I havnt ridden any Rome bindings but I to hear good things. I no union prides them self on having bomb proof bindings. Either way you will be happy I do suggest Union tho. Good luck


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well rome doesn't make a "light" bindng like union does. But if you just mean you don't want them to be heavy then I would look at either 390's or forces. If you do want something that qualifies as industry light, I would check out the contact pro's.


----------

